# meow! greetings from arkansas



## julibug (Jun 29, 2003)

hi. i'm new here. i love cats. that says it all. cats and tigers. nice to meet other fans of the creatures!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi julibug and welcome!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey Julibug! Welcome! I have a cat I call Sadie Bug...you know, like Lady Bug? Just to let you know, I'm ditzy. (If you already haven't figured that out! :wink: )


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Julibug! Welcome! 
My nick name is Julie Bug...because when I was 5 I tried to spell my aunts name like Ant (a bug get it?) and she then started calling me Julie Bug and I called her Auntie Bug. Strange but it's a bond my aunt and I have and still keeps us giggling.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Julibug, Tigers! Wouldn't it be wonderful if it was safe to pet one? I love the big cats.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Julibug. Welcome to the Cat Forum. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Juli! I'm in Memphis. How're you enjoying the summer so far? I HATE that it's getting so hot. I really enjoyed the spring though, it was pretty mild - barely any 90 degree days. Now I just have to wait thru my misery until the end of Sept. Then it is my birthday and I can look forward to fall and Halloween! (I'm Canadian so I'm allergic to summer in the south, ICK!)

tanyuh


----------

